# Free patterns



## Sewalaskan (Sep 7, 2013)

Creative knitting magazine has several pages of free monthly patterns
This month is a swirl dishcloth, which is a fun pattern to do. But if you go towards the bottom of the page, you can select a differs month back to Sept 2012. You can also download them as a PDF
http://www.creativeknittingmagazine.com/Knit_Travel_Project/


----------



## violetta40 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you for that. Just looked it up, and put it on my to do list.


----------



## Cindycz (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks! Very cool pattern


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you for posting this. So many patterns, so little time.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

The style of the pattern is my favorite to use, I have several in my kitchen drawer right now and a few that live in the ragbag too. They work great with the texture and little corners to clean something. Work up quickly once you get the short rows down too.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

cute thank you


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Thank you for this information. I especially like that the patterns are in PDF format.


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you for reminding me of the site. My feeble mind cannot keep track of all of them. Found a great glove pattern, Can't wait to try it. Thanks again!!


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

Very nice. And I also like the fingerless gloves for November. Thank you.


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thank you for the post and the link


----------



## lebellue (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks..I downloaded several!


----------

